# Oreo and Sugar



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

Yay! My first two rats! I adopted these fluff balls of joy today and I'm in love already. At first I just adopted one (Oreo) but I didn't want her to get lonely, so I went back and got one of her sisters (Sugar) for her to play with. They're very happy and _very_ active and playful! I believe they're only about a month old right now.

Here's my first fluff ball of joy, Oreo!










And here's her cutie-pie sister, Sugar!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww lol those are some cutie pies you have there. Oreo looks like my Bob when he was just a lil guy  They grow very fast! Mine are just about 1 year now.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

they are very cute!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

-gasp- My second favorite stage, the tiny foofball. 


I miss my girls being that small.


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

awww! they're so tiny!! I have to get some new ones!(I'm in between rats right now, note the signature:'(


----------

